# what speakers are best



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

just wondering what do any of you guys think of bose 38lifestyle system for dedicated Home Theater I got it real cheap but I really would like to use components Denon which I do have still thinking can anyone help?


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

if I was in the market to purchase HT speakers and had a budget of let's say 1,000 dollars what would give me best bang for buck also I in the middle of HT buid so speakers could either be built in walls or not please help I'm getting really confused don't know what to buy


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: bose speakers*

Sorry, nothing Bose for me. Good thing you got it cheap I guess.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

What are you looking at, a 5.1 system?

Yambeka Audio systems have been getting favorable buzz.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-yambeka-audio-7-0-speaker-system-review.html
http://www.yambekaaudio.com/


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

jackfish said:


> What are you looking at, a 5.1 system?
> 
> Yambeka Audio systems have been getting favorable buzz.
> 
> ...


well I'm looking for 5.1 system I check out the review onthe yambeka speakers I thought how could I go wrong so I purchased 5.0 set I'll try them thanks for info.What sub would work well with these speakers? or do you have another idea? 

thanks again Don


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: bose speakers*

I'm no fan of any of the new Bose stuff. If you had some 501 or 601 from late '70's - early '80's then maybe :bigsmile: If you got your Lifestyle system really cheap, maybe you could sell it for a profit?

If you want to give the Bose a try, go for it. I'm sure we can help you figure things out. I'm not familiar with the Lifestyle 38, I understand many of these new Bose systems have proprietary connections and/or run everything through the bass module; making it very difficult to integrate other manufacturer's components. 

Can you give us some more info on what Denon components you have and what you would like to do?


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: bose speakers*



nova said:


> I'm no fan of any of the new Bose stuff. If you had some 501 or 601 from late '70's - early '80's then maybe :bigsmile: If you got your Lifestyle system really cheap, maybe you could sell it for a profit?
> 
> If you want to give the Bose a try, go for it. I'm sure we can help you figure things out. I'm not familiar with the Lifestyle 38, I understand many of these new Bose systems have proprietary connections and/or run everything through the bass module; making it very difficult to integrate other manufacturer's components.
> 
> Can you give us some more info on what Denon components you have and what you would like to do?


well since lastpost I decided to purchase YAMBEKA speakers to try out I seen the revue here and for the price I thought what the **** I'm waiting for delivery


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Anything SVS or HSU would work well. A SVS PB10-NSD for $430 or HSU VTF-1 for $400 perhaps. If you want economy, a very good performing sub is the AR-S112PS which can be found factory reconditioned with a 90-day warranty for $130. http://www.discountjungle.net/produ...12_inch_120-watt_powered_subwoofer_s112ps.htm I have one paired with B&W Rock Solid monitors which is a very good sounding 2.1 system.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

First time I heard of The Yambekas. They kind of scare me, look like those White Van Specials...I have a room that's using The Hsu Horn Speakers and for the money, they're fabulous.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a set of the Yambekas setting here in my office for my brother. They are super inexpensive... these were less than $300 shipped (with a discount) for the 5.0 setup. The speakers themselves are very nice looking... craftsmanship is surprising for the money (and if you can get them to you without Fedex Ground mutilating them :sarcastic: ). I've not heard them, but one of our own here has reviewed them subjectively and there are several who have purchased them who have been very pleased. Based on this info, I would say if you are looking to get by with something very inexpensive, these are a good bet.


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Yambeka speakers*

Just wondering if anyone has yet to hear a set of Yambeka speakers in HT set up either 7.1 or 5.1 I purchased a set of 5.1 but I did'nt install them yet my HT is not done still in drywall will be ready in a few weeks but none the less still would like to know how they sound. I read review done here at shack just wondering how they perform.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Yambeka speakers*

I haven't heard much on them other than our review and the review over at www.satelliteguys.us where several have purchased them there.

I have a 5.0 setup sitting in my office for my brother waiting on him to get his residence setup. I was originally going with them in our great room until my wife decided she wanted her built-in entertainment center that I have been promising her for about 5-6 years. She now has it and I ended up going with bookshelf speakers.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Yambeka speakers*

If I recall, a member here recently said he was going to order a set. If he did, hopefully he will post his impressions.


----------

